# Problem with Asus K8V-X SE SATA



## brennan_005 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just built a new computer with:

Asus K8V-X SE
AMD 64 2800 CPU
1GB Memory
ATi 9800 256mb
Samung 150GB SATA HDD
Windows XP SP2
Monitor - LG 17" LCD

This was the first pc i ever built and I cannot get the SATA drive to work with windwows. I read the manual and I couldnt find the driver on the CD.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Look for a raid or sata folder on the CD.
Usually,they are small enough to copy the whole folder to a floppy.
If there is no raid or sata forlder,then it is probably the IDE folder.
Copy it to a floppy.
Start windows setup and press f6 when prompted.
Follow the instructions on the screen when they appear.


----------



## brennan_005 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok i tried that but the windows installer did not recongize that anything was on the flopy


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

OK,look inside the folder for the files and copy them to a floppy.
The file names are usually the controller type with a .sys extension.
You will also need to copy the file with the .inf extension to identify
the driver to windows.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If all else fails, go to the hard drive manufacturer's utility and download the drivers for the Sata from there. That usually works. Here is a link to all of them, choose your manufacturer:

http://tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------

